# Goodbye Passion.



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site (mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). But there is a core group that think they are so cool (you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pidgeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. Like that ******* Jive and his boy-toy Chip. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself (especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. I might meet some of you in the future, and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot. 



Adios Passion. I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

You should reconsider Pete. Com'on, we were just kidding! All of us! Some of us got together with thoses creeps picking on you and planned this joke for you. 

Please come home. Peeeeze!!!

we'll even pay for the surgery to get that toe removed!


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Pete said:


> Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site (mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). But there is a core group that think they are so cool (you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pidgeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. Like that ******* Jive and his boy-toy Chip. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself (especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. I might meet some of you in the future, and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot.
> 
> Adios Passion. I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


LOL, this sounds familiar


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

You're a funny guy for a jerk. But before you go, I'd like to point out that your parting post is dangerously thin on on-topic content. Shame on you. Now go.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

*Don't fret*

We'll still take you on as one of our very own in the Weight Weenies forum. It's all about personality over there.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Atta boy Pete !


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*vacation time again?*



Pete said:


> Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site (mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). But there is a core group that think they are so cool (you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pidgeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. Like that ******* Jive and his boy-toy Chip. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself (especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. I might meet some of you in the future, and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot.
> 
> Adios Passion. I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


where to this time?


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

I haven't seen those words since the old forums when I think you posted them last......

Hope you get by OK Pete, I am sure you'll really miss the place for sure, particularly alll those nice friends you've made in the last few days.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Pete, as co-chairperson of the Midget Mafia (and president of the Front Range Chapter), I take serious offense in your implication that we had something to do with your departure. We have done nothing but charish your every post, and politely wait in desperation for the next.

Yours in pain,
3M (Mighty Midget Man)

Short people unite!!! 
(please contact me directly concerning membership info)


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

*Don't let the door hit*

your camera on the way out! Take some photos and video while you're gone, you 11 toed freak!

Hasta,
Dr.F.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Don't drink the cheap tequila...*


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Isn't this a repeat farewell? Don't let the boom hit you across the head. Maybe you'll need to wear a helmet. Enjoy.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Pete said:


> I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


the dawn patrol crowd is bad enough already....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I smell stinky bait. There's far too many grammatical and spelling errors in that post for Pete to have actually composed it.


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

[email protected] can't remember the guy who first posted this farewell and it's killin me!

Did he call himself Fruita something?

K-Zero


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*I guess we have to call this site...*

Pion now......

sorry pete....I could not resist that one


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

*New Pete*

With Pete gone, we will need a new Pete. I would like to appoint myself as a candidate for the position. Here are my top 10 qualifications:

1. I own a Turner.
2. I crave attention, whether it be positive or negative.
3. I have been controversial in the past about the weather in Phoenix.
4. I have the financial means to get a video camera.
5. F Tony Ellsworth.
6. I like to laugh - - - at everyone.
7. I killed the last dog I owned and don't give a sh!t.
8. I have been to Scandanavia, but could not close the deal with this Sweedish chick.
9. I am really a nice guy deep down and believe world peace is the most important issue there is.
10. F Tony Ellsworth.


----------



## Flynn (Oct 14, 2004)

*i'm too late!*

i just stopped lurking and now pete is leaving? now where will i use all the data i have on helmets, porsches, dead dogs, posting "on topic", pink lycra......oh well.

btw, where have the spelling/grammar police gone? they seemed to have disappeared.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> With Pete gone, we will need a new Pete. I would like to appoint myself as a candidate for the position. Here are my top 10 qualifications:
> 
> 1. I own a Turner.
> 2. I crave attention, whether it be positive or negative.
> ...


We'll call you Re-Pete


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*This is good.*

Let's hope he's not BS'ing us.

Like most of us, I check out several other message forums. With all of his personal attacks, I've never seen anyone like this on the other boards. It only takes one jerk to put a negative vibe on the forum. On roadbikereview, it doesn't matter how goofy a question or opinion is, rarely will the poster get personally attacked, criticized, or flamed.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Trail Punk said:


> Let's hope he's not BS'ing us.
> 
> Like most of us, I check out several other message forums. With all of his personal attacks, I've never seen anyone like this on the other boards. It only takes one jerk to put a negative vibe on the forum. On roadbikereview, it doesn't matter how goofy a question or opinion is, rarely will the poster get personally attacked, criticized, or flamed.


Of course he's not BS'ing us. Why would he do that?

Go ahead and ask as many goofy questions as you like.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Piss and vinegar keeps the fire burning.*

I wish more people hated me.
You're lucky to have a nemesis or three.
You should stay and fight


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Trail Punk said:


> Let's hope he's not BS'ing us.
> 
> Like most of us, I check out several other message forums. With all of his personal attacks, I've never seen anyone like this on the other boards. It only takes one jerk to put a negative vibe on the forum. On roadbikereview, it doesn't matter how goofy a question or opinion is, rarely will the poster get personally attacked, criticized, or flamed.


The road forum bites a$$ compared to this one. I enjoy the attacks, stabs and "flame wars" as much as anything else, perhaps more. My enjoyment of posts like "Please Help With Noisy Breaks", "Where Are The Best Trails In Bakersfield, Fresno or Riverside" and "I've Sanitized the Trail and Can't Get Up" can only go so far.


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*I guess I'm different*



Dirdir said:


> The road forum bites a$$ compared to this one. I enjoy the attacks, stabs and "flame wars" as much as anything else, perhaps more. My enjoyment of posts like "Please Help With Noisy Breaks", "Where Are The Best Trails In Bakersfield, Fresno or Riverside" and "I've Sanitized the Trail and Can't Get Up" can only go so far.


I find no entertainment value in reading, "Your question is stupid and you $uck." Especially when the flamer is just another dumba$$.

When a question/comment wastes my time, I just move on.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

ajoc_prez said:


> Atta boy Pete !


Whoosh!


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

K-Zero said:


> [email protected] can't remember the guy who first posted this farewell and it's killin me!
> 
> Did he call himself Fruita something?
> 
> K-Zero


BikinCO?


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Trail Punk said:


> Let's hope he's not BS'ing us.
> 
> Like most of us, I check out several other message forums. With all of his personal attacks, I've never seen anyone like this on the other boards. It only takes one jerk to put a negative vibe on the forum. On roadbikereview, it doesn't matter how goofy a question or opinion is, rarely will the poster get personally attacked, criticized, or flamed.


People think he's cool because he wears a camera on his helmet and he can take pretty pictures. He's a god. I think every forum has a "Pete", and as unfortunate as that is, we need to move on. Enjoy this place while the mo is gone.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*You poor guy.*

So many vacations, and not enough time..

fp


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> I haven't seen those words since the old forums when I think you posted them last......


 I was going to say the same thing...

also wonder were he's heading?


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Deja Vu all over again.

george


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Ebo said:


> Don't let the boom hit you across the head. Maybe you'll need to wear a helmet.


Hey, that's what I was going to say to the whiney cock-biscuit! Good riddance!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Seb's right, Pete is gone forever! Let the party begin!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Wait... before you go...*

should I put flat bars on my new Knolly? And what technique do I use if I hit one of those OT RC cars some d!psh!t is running up a trail??? And what about clipless and discs, are they worth it?

I have to know now, Pete, Jim


----------



## XCRacer5 (Aug 11, 2004)

What's up with the departing post? Even made yourself a "gone" avatar.
What a geek!


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*Good Riddens and Good Friggin Luck...*

Pete

I fully expected this and want to wish you.. well; absolutely nothing.

I only wish I could have been a beetr participant in the ridicule that has broken your spirit so deeply. I appologize for missing the "Gang Bang". I knew it would eventually Blow up and get the best of your tack.

If I were you I would go off in search of some deserty Island where you can sulk in earnest for a few well deserved years. Maybe some day you'll learn to keep an even keel.

Bye and Good Riggins

Troy Down Under

Oh and if you really need some voice on sympathy?

THe folks down here absolutely love the video and I thank you so much for making that for me. I have showed it to the whole national trails convention, it is currently playing at the melbourne bike show in the Bicycles Australia booth and I have showed it also to several townships and trail bui;lders and MTB brethren. It's an awesome tool and I greatly appreciate it...

Now go drown yourself in sorrow.

Sail Away by brother


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ah...yes. Thx (nm)*

nm nm nm


----------



## antm (Jan 27, 2004)

oh, the gullibility.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

KRob said:


> I smell stinky bait. There's far too many grammatical and spelling errors in that post for Pete to have actually composed it.


Yep. He never used the word "forever". It's temporary, I'm sure. "Bait" is the proper word here.

Oh well. We all need dreams.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

KRob said:


> I smell stinky bait. There's far too many grammatical and spelling errors in that post for Pete to have actually composed it.


One more thing. Pete only siad that he was leaving Passion. He's already posted in at least one other forum, so......

If you take what he wrote literally, he left Passion for an undisclosed time and implied nothing else. He didn't say that he wouldn't post in other forums. He didn't even say that he won't post in Passion in the future. He'll be back. Don't worry.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Zignzag said:


>


Nice hint.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Over the Edge said:


> Pete
> 
> I fully expected this and want to wish you.. well; absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the best laugh of the day!
Cheers
Grover "the smarmy muppet"
BTW, Pete felt ok about attacking me without even knowing that my nickname is
after Pres. Grover Cleavland, not the muppet 
Happy Trails Pete!


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> With Pete gone, we will need a new Pete. I would like to appoint myself as a candidate for the position. Here are my top 10 qualifications:
> 
> 1. I own a Turner.
> 2. I crave attention, whether it be positive or negative.
> ...


I 2nd the nomination - if you don't know Dirdir you will and then you'll regret it ;-)
Howz that for attention?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Pete, 

If passion is the "most important thing in your life" you really need to re-consider your priorities!

Geez, it's an internet forum!


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

I see a lot of people at taking the bait!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

zyzbot said:


> I see a lot of people at taking the bait!


 No it's true!!! Pete lost it! He built up all those emotions for the past few years and he finally broke the other day...Here is the thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=55577

It's due to the fact that pete got rid of both his Truth and Id last year and now has Ellsworth Envy again and is getting torn a new one by osokolo over in the Ells forum.


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*"Passion"???*



Upandatem said:


> Pete,
> 
> If passion is the "most important thing in your life" you really need to re-consider your priorities!
> 
> Geez, it's an internet forum!


He's confused "passion" with a license to be excessively jerky.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

antm said:


> oh, the gullibility.


it's funny in and of itself reading those who get it and those who don't, who don't know they don't get it, and those who get it but don't know who know they don't know who know who get it. get it?

how long have some of you guys been on this board?


----------



## SDtrailblazer (Jan 25, 2004)

i hope the door hits you on the way out


----------



## pedalAZ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Oh, great now he's going into my other sport*



Pete said:


> I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


But, we could use some good videographers in the whitewater boating world, and there's some good boating in NorCal.

For what it's worth, I enjoyed the posts and actually respect and envy your riding skills.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

Pete said:


> Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site (mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). But there is a core group that think they are so cool (you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pidgeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. Like that ******* Jive and his boy-toy Chip. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself (especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. I might meet some of you in the future, and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot.
> 
> Adios Passion. I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


Paddle is right because the sheeot is getting deep.

Laters


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It gives the rest of us a chance to catch up in post count.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Don't fret (he's said it before)*


<NOBR>*Goodbye Passion*</NOBR>Pete.

_Jan 23, 2004 9:02 AM_
Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. 

Videos will return!
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=434397#poststop


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, this post really separates the noobies from those who have some history in here.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

grover said:


> BTW, Pete felt ok about attacking me without even knowing that my nickname is after Pres. Grover Cleavland, not the muppet


Hey smarmy muppet man - it's Grover Cl*eve*land (his grandson George lives near me).


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

I head into lurque mode and I miss Petey's departure? Oh my! He's finally gone! We won't have that big meanie around here to pick on the hypersensitive newbies any longer.

A great day for Passion.


(editor's note: hey newbie, the joke's on you).


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I don't get it, Celery...*



celly said:


> I head into lurque mode and I miss Petey's departure? Oh my! He's finally gone! We won't have that big meanie around here to pick on the hypersensitive newbies any longer.
> 
> A great day for Passion.
> 
> (editor's note: hey newbie, the joke's on you).


How can the joke be on us newbies when that A-hole Pete is finally gone? Geesh, you seem like a jerk too.

Ken


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> How can the joke be on us newbies when that A-hole Pete is finally gone? Geesh, you seem like a jerk too.
> 
> Ken


Pete's not gone. He's on vacation and left the post as a kind of trauling net. He'll be back....In fact. He even posted on other boards after saying goodby in Passion.

He left "stink bait" as someone put it and there are already many that are "hooked".


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Really?*



Blue Shorts said:


> Pete's not gone. He's on vacation and left the post as a kind of trauling net. He'll be back....In fact. He even posted on other boards after saying goodby in Passion.
> 
> He left "stink bait" as someone put it and there are already many that are "hooked".


So he wasn't serious? I don't know, he seemed pretty emotional to me. Maybe he meant it?

Ken


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*Shovel the crud into the ground*

Excuse me while I shovel this crap thread into the ground...its not worth our time and effort to post. For G's sake you guys are so friggin gullible. A flame poster hates those who ignore [his] posts. Leave the dude alone and maybe he's stop.

On the other hand, even I was sometimes amazed at his idiocy and crass way of commenting to innocent posts. Had we not added the nitroglycerin to his flame posts maybe he'd just be treated like we do others like bulC (no, man this is not a post against you, just a fact) etc...this is all so childish. I wish we'd stop posting on threads like this making them go on forever with sarcastic comments to his original 'Goodbye' post.

I'll go out and commemorate this milestone on mtbr by scraping the goose and dog crud outta my tires, spit on it, piss on it if I feel excited and then shovel some dirt onto it...

ps: the diverse cruds came from riding in a local park (picnic park, not nat'l park).


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*And yet...*



bluronthetrails said:


> Excuse me while I shovel this crap thread into the ground...its not worth our time and effort to post. For G's sake you guys are so friggin gullible. A flame poster hates those who ignore [his] posts. Leave the dude alone and maybe he's stop.
> 
> On the other hand, even I was sometimes amazed at his idiocy and crass way of commenting to innocent posts. Had we not added the nitroglycerin to his flame posts maybe he'd just be treated like we do others like bulC (no, man this is not a post against you, just a fact) etc...this is all so childish. I wish we'd stop posting on threads like this making them go on forever with sarcastic comments to his original 'Goodbye' post.
> 
> ...


Oh, the double irony of this post. You're making me lol and you don't even know why.

Thanks though,

Ken


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Oh, the double irony of this post. You're making me lol and you don't even know why.
> 
> Word. My mind has been sufficiently blown by this thread. I'm having a hard time discerning fer real and fo silly.
> -Joe


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Error in the matrix.....


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> So he wasn't serious? I don't know, he seemed pretty emotional to me. Maybe he meant it?
> 
> Ken


I'm not sure if you're just having fun with me, but I'll assume that you're serious. If you have ever followed posts by Pete, you'd notice that he's fairly predictable in the methods that he uses to get people's "goat" He usually refers to the literal interpretation of his posts and allows others to follow his implications to a dead end....THen he posts about how he never said that (which, technically is true) and he bashes away. For example, his last post in Passion......the second sentence:

"I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while."

He didn't say that he wouldn't be back forever, he said "a while". The tone and "implication" is that he will be gone forever, but that's not what he said. Also, I've spoken to a couple of people that know Pete and he's on vacation....on a boat, I believe, and just won't post for a while.

He'll be back and he'll take great pleasure in removing the joy some here got when they thought he was leaving forever. It's kinda funny, really.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Blue Shorts said:


> I'm not sure if you're just having fun with me, but I'll assume that you're serious. If you have ever followed posts by Pete, you'd notice that he's fairly predictable in the methods that he uses to get people's "goat" He usually refers to the literal interpretation of his posts and allows others to follow his implications to a dead end....THen he posts about how he never said that (which, technically is true) and he bashes away. For example, his last post in Passion......the second sentence:
> 
> "I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while."
> 
> ...


Dude, he's having fun and being a prick at the same time-that's what he does. Yes, Ken is playing with you.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

*Fat fingers..*



radair said:


> Hey smarmy muppet man - it's Grover Cl*eve*land (his grandson George lives near me).


have made me typing challenged. My bad on the spelling. His Grandson will know that his grandpa has a very unique fact about his presidency that no other president has. Which is where my nickname comes from. Good catch Radair.
Cheers.
Grover


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> How can the joke be on us newbies when that A-hole Pete is finally gone? Geesh, you seem like a jerk too.
> 
> Ken


"Your" (or is it yore?) a bigger jerk.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Blue Shorts said:


> Pete's not gone. He's on vacation and left the post as a kind of trauling net. He'll be back....In fact. He even posted on other boards after saying goodby in Passion.
> 
> He left "stink bait" as someone put it and there are already many that are "hooked".


I'm confyoozed. Which one was Pete again? Not really sure what trauling is either.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Blue Shorts said:


> I'm not sure if you're just having fun with me, but I'll assume that you're serious. If you have ever followed posts by Pete, you'd notice that he's fairly predictable in the methods that he uses to get people's "goat" He usually refers to the literal interpretation of his posts and allows others to follow his implications to a dead end....THen he posts about how he never said that (which, technically is true) and he bashes away. For example, his last post in Passion......the second sentence:
> 
> "I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while."
> 
> ...


This is great stuff. I had heard about these chatboard psychologists but had never seen one for real. They do exist after all.

Kewl


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh, without a doubt...*



celly said:


> "Your" (or is it yore?) a bigger jerk.


And around here, it's yur.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice try...*



grover said:


> have made me typing challenged. My bad on the spelling. His Grandson will know that his grandpa has a very unique fact about his presidency that no other president has. Which is where my nickname comes from. Good catch Radair.
> Cheers.
> Grover


Fat fingers would have resulted in a spelling like this:

Clecfvwdseland. Why? Look at your keyboard.

Ken


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

rroeder said:


> Dude, he's having fun and being a prick at the same time-that's what he does. Yes, Ken is playing with you.


I didn't realize that he was having fun ;-)


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

celly said:


> This is great stuff. I had heard about these chatboard psychologists but had never seen one for real. They do exist after all.
> 
> Kewl


Wow. Another Pete wannabe. You're lame enough, but you just don't have the correct sense of irony. Keep practicing. You'll be a complete prick before you know it.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Blue Shorts said:


> Wow. Another Pete wannabe. You're lame enough, but you just don't have the correct sense of irony. Keep practicing. You'll be a complete prick before you know it.


Whattya know, another chatboard crybaby. Don't worry about practice makes perfect but you're doing a GREAT job as it is.

Sniff sniff.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

*Never Again*



Ken in KC said:


> Fat fingers would have resulted in a spelling like this:
> 
> Clecfvwdseland. Why? Look at your keyboard.
> 
> Ken


Remind me never to fluff an excuse on this board. You people must moonlight as
proofreaders (I probably spelled that wrong too) for the government  
When I tried it it came out like: CVlrealkamnd 
Yours was better
Happy Trails
Grover


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Post of the year.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

*Lol*

A classic never gets old.

Gui (I´m refering to the expected replies...)


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

celly said:


> Whattya know, another chatboard crybaby. Don't worry about practice makes perfect but you're doing a GREAT job as it is.
> 
> Sniff sniff.


Not good at all. You're not even close to a "Pete" response. I think the issue is that Pete is smart.

You have me perplexed. Usually, someone with your obvious lack of intelligence makes up for it with an actual personality.

You should wait until Pete gets back before you post anymore. Your attempts at attacks are pretty sad. They're good for a laugh, and I thank you for making my day, but still sad.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Blue Shorts said:


> Not good at all. You're not even close to a "Pete" response. I think the issue is that Pete is smart.
> 
> You have me perplexed. Usually, someone with your obvious lack of intelligence makes up for it with an actual personality.
> 
> You should wait until Pete gets back before you post anymore. Your attempts at attacks are pretty sad. They're good for a laugh, and I thank you for making my day, but still sad.


I've never heard anything so preposterous in all my life. Pete has gone! You're just in denial.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

scorcher seb said:


> I've never heard anything so preposterous in all my life. Pete has gone! You're just in denial.


You're right. I'm in denial.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

*I'm not sure ....*



Zonic Man said:


> Post of the year.


if I should take that as a compliment? As a noobie (spelled that wrong too) I feel obligated to own up to my errors. I wouldn't sleep at night if I thought the people on this board were mad at me. Watch out for MTBR's, nevermind Al Queda. (did I spell that wright?)  
Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yur smurt and stuff....*



Blue Shorts said:


> Not good at all. You're not even close to a "Pete" response. I think the issue is that Pete is smart.
> 
> You have me perplexed. Usually, someone with your obvious lack of intelligence makes up for it with an actual personality.
> 
> You should wait until Pete gets back before you post anymore. Your attempts at attacks are pretty sad. They're good for a laugh, and I thank you for making my day, but still sad.


What do worms taste like?


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Blue Shorts said:


> For example, his last post in Passion......the second sentence:
> 
> "I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while."
> 
> He didn't say that he wouldn't be back forever, he said "a while". The tone and "implication" is that he will be gone forever, but that's not what he said.


LOL. Analyze away - you have about 10% of the information needed to understand Pete's post.

Just what I said - this thread really shows who's got some history in here. Now I wish I was back in the US, but it is almost worth it to stay up all night and watch this thread evolve.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're worng too...*



Biking Viking said:


> LOL. Analyze away - you have about 10% of the information needed to understand Pete's post.
> 
> Just what I said - this thread really shows who's got some history in here. Now I wish I was back in the US, but it is almost worth it to stay up all night and watch this thread evolve.


About wanting to come back to the US right now. Once the election is decided (around December 15, or so) is when I would suggest heading back.

Until then it's all politics, all the time. You can't even escape them by watching cartoons these days. Go figure.

Ken


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> What do worms taste like?


You're a tool. Why do you attack this Pete guy, who contributes more than you do, so much? Has the thought ever occured to you that Pete may be hurting inside? With as much as he puts in to this sport, I bet he holds this place close to his heart.

Ken in KC, you are a cold, heartless POS.


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Until then it's all politics, all the time. You can't even escape them by watching cartoons these days. Go figure.


Oh - we're getting our fair share of it here, too. Your election is going to fill the beginning of next weeks news completely. The World Series was only briefly mentioned, but this event has global implications.

I probably don't have to tell you which candidate most Europeans are hoping for.


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Biking Viking said:


> I probably don't have to tell you which candidate most Europeans are hoping for.


Jerry Falwell?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No doubt....*



Biking Viking said:


> Oh - we're getting our fair share of it here, too. Your election is going to fill the beginning of next weeks news completely. The World Series was only briefly mentioned, but this event has global implications.
> 
> I probably don't have to tell you which candidate most Europeans are hoping for.


Oh there's no doubt your getting your fill since US elections have such an impact on the rest of the world. Hopefully you're being spared most of the commercials, though.

This is an interesting election. The country is definitely polarized. Hyperbole and backstabbing on both sides of the issues. Backtracking and accusations bordering on slander. Meanwhile, the world waits.

Just another general election to determine the state of the World economy and politics for the next few years, right?

Funny, what concerns me the most about this election is not the direction of the United States for the next 4 years, but the fact that our next President will more than likely pick several Supreme Court justices who will determine the direction of the United States for the next several decades.

Ken


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

There we go getting all political again in a MTB forum. Don't you make me bring out the dead dog thread and flog you with it. Bikes and dirt and crap like that only. 
Dammit, where's that Pete fella when we need him? Quitter.
Now where's my pink SUV and 30.06? I need to drive to the trail for a ride after I pick up the bike from my sucky LBS.

Werner
(did I miss anything?)


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewpy said:


> Has the thought ever occured to you that Pete may be hurting inside?
> 
> 
> > He'll be hurting inside - you bet!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Don't forget....*



wg said:


> There we go getting all political again in a MTB forum. Don't you make me bring out the dead dog thread and flog you with it. Bikes and dirt and crap like that only.
> Dammit, where's that Pete fella when we need him? Quitter.
> Now where's my pink SUV and 30.06? I need to drive to the trail for a ride after I pick up the bike from my sucky LBS.
> 
> ...


How condescending and lame rodies are compared to mountain bikers. Is homphobia passé these days? I'm tragically unhip when it comes to social non-issues that polarize people.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*But*



Biking Viking said:


> Drewpy said:
> 
> 
> > Has the thought ever occured to you that Pete may be hurting inside?
> ...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh Yeah???? Well.....*



Drewpy said:


> You're a tool. Why do you attack this Pete guy, who contributes more than you do, so much? Has the thought ever occured to you that Pete may be hurting inside? With as much as he puts in to this sport, I bet he holds this place close to his heart.
> 
> Ken in KC, you are a cold, heartless POS.


You're right. I've seen the error of my cold, hearless ways. Thank you for pointing that out to me. How could I have ever been so blind.

I'd never really considered things from Pete's perspective. Thank you, Drewpy for allowing me the opportunity to do so.

Ken

P.S. For the record, I am a SOB or A-Hole, not a POS. I think Celly may be the POS. Perhaps it's actually Pete? I think Celly may be the dick. Now that I think about it, Chip may be the POS. I'm so confused. Expecting me to remember titles given years ago is hard and stuff. He he... I said hard.

P.P.S. Great post. I laughed, hard. He, he... I said laughed.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Perhaps....*



wg said:


> Does being seasick count?


Bad Clams?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Fat fingers.... LOL!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

I second Jed's post...this is the post of the year. Second place goes to the dead dog thread.

Wow, some people just don't get it.


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

wg said:


> Does being seasick count?


LOL - good one. No, I don't think so. I've been on that boat with Pete and seen him down Big Foots like there was no tomorrow. No sign of sickness there.

I was thinking about the abdominal cramps he'll get from just reading this thread.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Just doing my part to bump this thread to 100 replies.  

Gosh Pete, say it ain't so...


----------



## OldSchool (Dec 22, 2003)

Like B&B said...


"There's a new Passoionite born every minunte"....
Tim


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

wg said:


> There we go getting all political again in a MTB forum. Don't you make me bring out the dead dog thread and flog you with it. Bikes and dirt and crap like that only.
> Dammit, where's that Pete fella when we need him? Quitter.
> Now where's my pink SUV and 30.06? I need to drive to the trail for a ride after I pick up the bike from my sucky LBS.
> 
> ...


weren't they putting internet parts on your ellsworth? make sure you protect that dome on the way over, and screw those roadies, they're snobby..


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Biking Viking said:


> He'll be hurting inside - you bet!


That's hot.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Wow, some people just don't get it.


Thats the fun part of it all.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> Thats the fun part of it all.


I don't think _any_ of the previous goodbyes have generated this level of response.

Confirms the impression I got on the dead dog thread that some people seem to come to Passion just to argue with him. I'd never seen any of those people here before. Odd.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

scorcher seb said:


> I don't think _any_ of the previous goodbyes have generated this level of response.
> 
> Confirms the impression I got on the dead dog thread that some people seem to come to Passion just to argue with him. I'd never seen any of those people here before. Odd.


That impression is correct. A lot of people on a lot of the forums here come back and constantly reply just to argue or flame or to take the piss or whatever you want to call it. But when the name Pete is involved some of the less familiar folk take him very literally which is a shame. They miss the point completely as has happened yet again in this thread.

As I say, thats the fun of it all in the long run.


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

Another self indulgent internet "obituary".. A controversial, **** stirring, elitist looking to be accepted.. Maybe you are really a nice guy. I've never met you so I'l reserve judgment.. But I'm bettin you'll still be around, under a new handle.. Move over Pedalboy


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

*And...*



screampint said:


> Fat fingers.... LOL!


I wear size 11 shoes 

I'll pay closer attention on future posts to my spelling skills.
I just think it is awesome that Pete will get back from vacation and see
that we have kept the home fire burning. LOL


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Trevor! said:


> Thats the fun part of it all.


Exactly! I didn't care about this or the dead dog, but both have just been quite amusing. What a way to waste some good time.

It seems like Passion is getting back to its old self, sort of.


----------



## humuhumuhumu (Aug 15, 2004)

Dear Pete,

this is the first time I have ever been in the "Passion" forum (probably the last!), so I don't know the history of your time in this forum... but I have to chime in and say perhaps you should get you head out of your ass!!!


keep it real,

humuhumuhumu


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Perhaps....*



humuhumuhumu said:


> Dear Pete,
> 
> this is the first time I have ever been in the "Passion" forum (probably the last!), so I don't know the history of your time in this forum... but I have to chime in and say perhaps you should get you head out of your ass!!!
> 
> ...


You should heed your own advice.


----------



## humuhumuhumu (Aug 15, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> You should heed your own advice.


look at the scoreboard ken in kc... look at the scoreboard!


----------



## particleman (May 15, 2004)

what an inane post. please post more bolt pictures.

Ilan


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

humuhumuhumu said:


> look at the scoreboard ken in kc... look at the scoreboard!


What scoreboard? I'd suggest you read this whole thread, then maybe you'd understand ken's comment. Read deeply.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Are you kidding me? I thought this was a joke at first....*

If you don't like the heat, get out of the oven turkey. Or maybe even grow some balls and just enjoy that others have opinions too.
Oh and by the way, next time you are out riding...be careful not to get your string caught in your cranks.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You too?*



dlbennett said:


> If you don't like the heat, get out of the oven turkey. Or maybe even grow some balls and just enjoy that others have opinions too.
> Oh and by the way, next time you are out riding...be careful not to get your string caught in your cranks.


How do worms taste?


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Not too bad.*

A little like chicken, but more like salmon eggs.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

dlbennett said:


> A little like chicken, but more like salmon eggs.


If you liked those plain worms, you really should try Red Wigglers. They're the cadillac of worms!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Let's keep this post up at the top 'till he comes back. LOL.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> Let's keep this post up at the top 'till he comes back. LOL.


Sounds like a plan.

How's Sabine doing? I read in the WL she's laid up.


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Let's keep this post up at the top 'till he comes back. LOL.


That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Why pander to this anti-helmet, gummi worm eating, flame baiting, velcro-mitt pushing idiot anymore than we already have. Most here agree that this Pete guy has no business posting on these forums. He's been a member here less than a year and all he's done is stir up sh!t.

Besides, anyone who loves to tout the supremacy of Itialian engineering has to be a complete buffoon. Just let this thread go to the bottom of the heap where it deserves to be.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewpy said:


> Just let this thread go to the bottom of the heap where it deserves to be.


Yeah! To the bottom!

Oh crap, I've just brought it back to the top....Uh....


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Drewpy said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Why pander to this anti-helmet, gummi worm eating, flame baiting, velcro-mitt pushing idiot anymore than we already have. Most here agree that this Pete guy has no business posting on these forums. He's been a member here less than a year and all he's done is stir up sh!t.
> 
> Besides, anyone who loves to tout the supremacy of Itialian engineering has to be a complete buffoon. Just let this thread go to the bottom of the heap where it deserves to be.


A agree! I'm glad Pete's gone!


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree. Heave Hoe Pete. Walk the plank!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> A agree! I'm glad Pete's gone!


I can't wait to kick his ass, again....


----------



## East_Mosquitoville (Feb 26, 2004)

*Too Funny*

I've been off the board for almost a year, I have chcecked in occasionally but not seriously. I seem to remember this same discussion back then......hmmm.

I vote Pete is full of crap and will be back after taking a long ride somewhere and snapping a few new pics.

Just this week I burnt a CD of his videos and gave them to a friend - haven't thought about Pete in over a year, now twice in a week- that's enough for another year.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*ping*

back to the top


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Is Pete back yet?*

or is he still Out There!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Muddah said:


> I vote Pete is full of crap and will be back after taking a long ride somewhere and snapping a few new pics.


No way. You think?


----------



## Jorgen (May 13, 2004)

I'd love to see Pete back, and he will be ;-)
Had the chance to ride with him for three days here in Norway this summer.
nice dude...for sure.


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Jorgen said:


> I'd love to see Pete back, and he will be ;-)
> Had the chance to ride with him for three days here in Norway this summer.
> nice dude...for sure.


That's the apparent irony of the whole thing. If you're not blinded by your emotions - meaning that you're able to see beyond the outcries of his world-class büllsh|t detector, you'll understand that there's an intelligent, fun and considerate personality behind it all.

If that's a surprise to you, I can't help.


----------



## Jorgen (May 13, 2004)

It's not a surprise


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Jorgen said:


> It's not a surprise


I know, Jørgen. I was addressing the crybabies of this thread.

BTW - it was fun to finally ride with you again yesterday. Always is. I hope you buy that light.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Jorgen said:


> I'd love to see Pete back, and he will be ;-)
> Had the chance to ride with him for three days here in Norway this summer.
> nice dude...for sure.


Pete is the bestest!

I *heart* Pete


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*OMG, I don't even post here, but...*



Pete said:


> Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site (mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). But there is a core group that think they are so cool (you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pidgeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. Like that ******* Jive and his boy-toy Chip. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself (especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. I might meet some of you in the future, and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot.
> 
> Adios Passion. I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


Now who am I going to have meaningful discussions with about NoTubes. Damn, I'm gonna miss that.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

TNC said:


> Now who am I going to have meaningful discussions with about NoTubes. Damn, I'm gonna miss that.


Too bad No Tubes isn't linking to the "Products mentioned in this post"...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*yawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnn..*

...taking a bit of a break from the war to come out of lurker mode and support the chore of keeping this mindless palp at the top

54 days left in Kirkuk and then maybe another 10 til I'm riding..and I'll still be browsing and hoping for less who gives a damn threads such as this 1.

FWIW some of the "debates" on passion are mildly amusing.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Probably a "Pete Conspiracy".*



airwreck said:


> Too bad No Tubes isn't linking to the "Products mentioned in this post"...


Yeah, I'll bet Pete's behind this software glitch. His hate for this glorious product is legendary...LOL!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hey...*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> ...taking a bit of a break from the war to come out of lurker mode and support the chore of keeping this mindless palp at the top
> 
> 54 days left in Kirkuk and then maybe another 10 til I'm riding..and I'll still be browsing and hoping for less who gives a damn threads such as this 1.
> 
> FWIW some of the "debates" on passion are mildly amusing.


Let's be careful out there and come on back home to the "right" state.


----------

